# Lizards > General Geckos >  New occupant coming via fedex tomorrow!!!

## joyful girl

what's coming will be explained tomorrow  :Smile:   :Smile: 
it's a secret!

----------


## Laooda

now.... that's just cruel!!!    :Razz:

----------


## Sausage

Let me guess.... A GECKO!   :Razz:

----------


## joyful girl

> Let me guess.... A GECKO!


 what kind though ?!?!?!?! :p

----------


## mlededee

hmmm, let's see. based on your setup it looks like something that is mainly terrestrial, needs high humidity, must not be too small (big dishes)...if this wasn't in the gecko section i'd guess some kind of frog!

----------


## joyful girl

> hmmm, let's see. based on your setup it looks like something that is mainly terrestrial, needs high humidity, must not be too small (big dishes)...if this wasn't in the gecko section i'd guess some kind of frog!


I may need to change the dishes once I actually see them in person. 
They probably are to big.

----------


## mlededee

them? so there is more than one?  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

Satanic EYE !?!?!?!?   (I luv those) !

----------


## Sausage

Tokay(s)!

----------


## joyful girl

yup.. two will be housed in this tank
when I get a male it will be housed in another tank

----------


## Laooda

> yup.. two will be housed in this tank
> when I get a male it will be housed in another tank


Two of what????   :Razz:

----------


## joyful girl

> Satanic EYE !?!?!?!?   (I luv those) !


 nope...

----------


## joyful girl

> Tokay(s)!


 nope..

----------


## Sausage

Awesome!   :Dancin' Banana: 

So you're going to breed them?

----------


## Laooda

Congrats on the Tokays!!! They are soooo cool!!!!  :Very Happy:  It's hard to beat blue/orange! Can't wait to see pix!

UGH!   lmao.... K, just saw that their not Tokays...  So, I'm just gonna wait for the suprise!!!   :Razz:

----------


## joyful girl

> Congrats on the Tokays!!! They are soooo cool!!!!  It's hard to beat blue/orange! Can't wait to see pix!
> 
> UGH!   lmao.... K, just saw that their not Tokays...  So, I'm just gonna wait for the suprise!!!


 not tokays silly

I actually just got a call saying that the temps are going to be to low so they didn't ship today  :Sad:  won't be shipped until Wednesday now for Thursday delivery 
oh well.. better to have them arrive safe

----------


## joyful girl

> Awesome!  
> 
> So you're going to breed them?


 I plan on it  :Smile: 

I wanted something that wasn't super common but was interesting. 
I did some research and came up with something I've very excited about  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

:Sad:    Sorry... like yo said, better safe!!!  Now I REALLLLLY wanna know what they are!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

aaw, bummer. more time for us to guess though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joyful girl

> aaw, bummer. more time for us to guess though.


 I'm interested to see if anyone will guess correctly  :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

Skunks?

----------


## joyful girl

> Skunks?


 nope...

----------


## jknudson

Satanic Leaftail Geckos? Chahoua? Diplodactylus of some kind?

----------


## joyful girl

I'm waiting for a knock at the door!!!!

I didn't get a call saying shipping would be delayed again so I'm hoping they come today!

----------


## Nate

u get a tracking #?

----------


## joyful girl

nope  :Sad:

----------


## Nate

call'em up and get one

"Hey i just wanted to get a tracking number real quick to find out where they are"...that will immediately give you your answer.

they've either shipped it with no problems and you will get your tracking number with no hassles

OR

they dropped the ball (no tracking#) and are playing games...  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## joyful girl

*edit*

I was wrong I do have tracking info!

 7:00 AM       


*              On FedEx vehicle for delivery               *  


      APPLETON, WI

----------


## mlededee

are they there yet...?

----------


## joyful girl

I just made another topic since I included a bunch of pictures

----------


## Nate

Sweet!!!

----------

